# mileage?



## txironhead (Jan 13, 2010)

2007 Sentra 2.0 Auto

The original window sticker claimed this car got 29 mpg. Since I got it in '08, the best mileage I've gotten is 25 highway, and I average 23.5-24. I've tried everything from regular to premium unleaded, no change. Most of the miles are highway, and I just turned over 65k on the car (16k when purchased). Took it in to Nissan, was told that the mileage was "within specs" and the sticker mileage was "ideal conditions only".

Okay, let's do a comparison:
'92 Camry, 2.2L Auto, 275kmiles, 29mpg average up to the day the engine finally quit, and I dogged that poor car.
'02 Camry, 2.4L Auto, 60kmiles, 29mpg average up to the day I wrecked it.

Both larger cars, larger engine, same driving conditions except I don't dog this one, same gas, etc. 24mpg is WITHIN SPECS???

Occasionally I do smell gas like the car is running rich (never had that on a FI car before), but the situation never recreates itself at the dealership. Also, twice during a routine oil change I have been informed that my car was a quart low on oil. No visible leaks. Transmission does not seem to be slipping, but it's hard to tell with that crappy CVT. Even my wife misses having a car that shifts properly. If she could drive stick I would have bought a standard.

Took it in for the master cylinder and airbag recall, about to take it in for the now infamous rear alignment problem, screw the dealership, I've worked it out with a local Firestone to get it fixed properly and four-wheel aligned. The manager there told me he's had over a dozen Sentras in with the exact same problem, so he can fix them in his sleep now.

Some people here have posted mileage of up to 33mpg highway. I'd be ecstatic if I could get 29. Heck, I bought this as an economy car, I'd be getting the same mileage in a 4Runner! My nephew's Lexus gets better mileage. So I'm open to any suggestions on how to improve the mileage or get Nissan to tune this thing properly. I figure I've still got about a year's worth of payments before it's worth trading in (negative equity sucks), so every mile I can squeeze out of it would help.

I've been told a K&N filter and tube would help, but not sure it would be worth the price. The alignment should help a mile or two. Any other ideas are welcome.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an '09 6sp and I can get 35mpg on hwy on 6th gear. What I have noticed tho' is that city or traffic driving just absolutely eats gas like there's no tomorrow. I normally average around 28/29 so I can live with that. If you're doing mostly highway you should definitely be seeing some higher numbers


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

If you've seen the sticker on cars it say's estimated mileage and then the range for most drivers. I would be complaining too though....I drive a chevrolet s-10 with a 2.2 and pretty heavily modified and I get 29/38.


----------



## txironhead (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, the sticker said something like 31/32 hwy and 26 city, 29 was the average. Since most of my driving is highway, I should be getting at least 28.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

It also says how well you maintain your car...........


----------



## txironhead (Jan 13, 2010)

I change the oil when scheduled, even use synthetic. I've been going back and forth with Nissan over the alignment issue until I finally gave up and went to Firestone. It's not a maintenance issue.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

txironhead said:


> I change the oil when scheduled, even use synthetic. I've been going back and forth with Nissan over the alignment issue until I finally gave up and went to Firestone. It's not a maintenance issue.


Wish I could give you some helpful advice but the mileage does not sound right and also losing oil like that would have me a bit worried for a car that's not that old. Try taking it to another dealer and see if you can get a different perspective. Good luck!!


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Can't complain about our '09*

Wife gets 33mpg pretty regularly, though her commute is almost all highway.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok did you read the Car and Driver compare between a CVT and Slush Box Auto??
they didn't believe the CVT would be better as the EPA mileage shows, because the High pressure hydraulic pump used to squeeze the pulleys.
Sure enough the CVT was worse, now we know the slush box Auto's have HP loss compared to manual and in real world are at best close to a manual, but not better than a manual particularly on the highway. Yes EPA mileage may be better under the EPA test conditions, and the manufacture's optimize the car for this, not real world driving.

So mpg goes Manual > Slushbox > CVT


----------



## txironhead (Jan 13, 2010)

Funny, that's my personal preference from best to worst, manual-auto-cvt. I really wish I could have talked my wife into that manual Jetta or the 6spd Accord coupe, but she doesn't trust her skill with a manual yet. She can get somewhere in an emergency, but she doesn't have the experience yet.

And you know, I don't care what that retarded commercial showed, my wife had absolutely no problem putting on her lipstick while I was driving either automatic Camry.

Best case scenario would be highway, 70mph, no headwind on a moderately cool day. Even then I'm lucky to get 25mpg with a fresh oil change and all the tires inflated properly, no load and driving solo, and I'm only 190lbs.

Think I'll have to try my luck with some of the dealerships in Houston, the local one is a joke and keep saying everything is "within specs" or not covered under warranty. We were driving in the rain today and that backend kicked out, nearly turned us sideways on the highway. I may not wait for the negative equity to run out on this piece of crap.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Small cars are light, and when they are FWD the rear end is even lighter. If your tires are good 5/32nd min. it's normal. If I was to grab a repair order at work and for it to say uses excessive gas I would sell you a tune up, end of story. Thats all that can be done unless you want to spend an extra $95 a hour until I figure it out, which would be atleast 3 for bringing in a such bs complaint.

CVT's and any other auto transmission steal power and torque due to heavy rotating components, while a manual on the other hand is lighter and less rotating problems.


----------



## davetuel (Jun 18, 2007)

txironhead said:


> 2007 Sentra 2.0 Auto
> 
> The original window sticker claimed this car got 29 mpg. Since I got it in '08, the best mileage I've gotten is 25 highway, and I average 23.5-24. I've tried everything from regular to premium unleaded, no change. Most of the miles are highway, and I just turned over 65k on the car (16k when purchased). Took it in to Nissan, was told that the mileage was "within specs" and the sticker mileage was "ideal conditions only".
> 
> ...


I regularly get 36-38 MPG on the highway. You definitely have to have the wheel alignment right, and SLOW DOWN. I only get this mileage by going 60mph, using the cruise control. If i go 65, the mileage drops to 34;at 70 it drops to 32. I have 52k miles on it since new, and other than the cheapness of the trim, have no other complaints.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

I've been stumped as to why I'm getting such bad fuel economy with my Sentra as well. 2008 Sentra base, should be getting 25/33 MPG. Last week I drove 345 miles on a tank, 75% of which was highway, so I should have averaged 31 MPG. I actually got very close to 29. And of course, when I use a whole tank on city driving the performance is awful.

However, I've found something out about the CVT. I can't be 100% on this without doing some further testing, but from casual analysis I've noticed that I get much better MPG when driving with a heavier foot -- faster acceleration from a complete stop yields better fuel economy. More specifically, I used to accelerate from a complete stop going no more than 2500 RPMs, but I get better fuel economy when pushing it closer to 3500 RPMs.

Someone told me this is because the CVT is able to more efficiently utilize torque from the engine at higher RPMs. If this is true, it means that what I know about saving gas (don't drive with a heavy foot) is exactly opposite from what the CVT requires.

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

My 2007 2.0 manual says 34 hwy and I did get that last time I filled. 418 miles on a tank.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone ever figure out the bad fuel economy issues? I keep the maintenance up on my 2008 Sentra Base CVT and my last tank of city driving yielded less than 18mpg.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

i've been using my 10 sentra sr for my work car since i blew the engine in my 94 1.6. i carry about 2-300 lbs. of work stuff and have been averaging around 30-33 consistantly for both city and highway miles. it now has alittle over 9100 miles.


----------



## Sinister184 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a 2010 SR CVT and so far the best i can get in town is 23 and 29 on the interstate, i will say thats driving 80+ on the highway and ALOT of stop and go in town, so under better circumstances i think i could get better. Plus its slowly coming up as the engine breaks in.


----------



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

*What the truck*



jasonm said:


> Anyone ever figure out the bad fuel economy issues? I keep the maintenance up on my 2008 Sentra Base CVT and my last tank of city driving yielded less than 18mpg.


My truck gets 19.5 mps. You must have the wrong tire size or tranny slip.


----------



## Sindawe (Oct 13, 2005)

My 2010 Sentra 6sd is getting 34 mpg consistently now that the engine is broken in. This is summer driving with the AC blasting. Most of the miles are at 55-60 mph over rolling hills but few lights and stops. If I change to routes that have more city driving, the milage does drop some.

I've found that the octane rating, brand and even station matters in the milage results.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Another thing to check is your alignment, look for the thread on the rear toe problems ...
Dont believe them when they tell you it cant be adjusted.

and of course you can trade in the CVT for a manual !!!


----------

